# So scared of history repeating it's self ! Please help.



## xoxellaxox (7 February 2015)

HI everyone . So last year I sold my problem horse as I haven't got the knowledge or confidence to train him . To cut a long story short he did some incredibly dangerous things on the road that could of ended up fatal . After selling him I found a gorgeous traditional cob mare . She's very calm and chilled out and super safe ! I've had her since last August . Just after Xmas she went lame and she's had January off . She's also had to have a lot of box rest. So my vet has advised to bring her back into work by little hacks on the hard road . So this morning I've tacked up and we set off . Half way down the road and she's exploded . She's nearly hit a car . She was rearing and bucking . Spins , snorting you name it . I got extreamly scares and got off . I've led her back home but she was bucking all the way ! My friends at the yard said to turn her out to let off the steam . She did laps of her field in canter for 15 minutes straight . she's been amazing the whole time I've had . I'm just worried ill have the same problems as my laSt Horse . Do you think it's because she's has no work and just box rest ? As that's the only thing I can think it is . The whole time she's been on box rest she's never made a fuss and is very polite and chilled . ! Any advice is appreciated !


----------



## Charlie007 (7 February 2015)

Almost definitely due to lack of exercise!!! It's also an odd time of year, even the quite horses seem to have lost their marbles!!!  I would turn her out as much as possible for a few days, if vets allowed this. Then once settled take her for a hack but have someone on foot, bicycle or another horse with you for the first few rides. Or if allowed to lunge, give her a lunge before going out. MY boys were only in for 3 days last week and we raving lunatics once back out!!!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 February 2015)

Yesssssssss, not a good idea to box rest then ride, give her a plenty of turnout even 24/7, then start again in a safe environment till you have recovered! You could get someone to ride her for you to make sure!


----------



## Shady (7 February 2015)

definitely yessssssss!!!!! even my lazy horses are a bit mad this year , you just rode a bomb! as said above do a bit of lunging and go somewhere safe, i'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## SpringArising (7 February 2015)

It's absolutely down to the lack of recent exercise. Don't worry!

Is there anyone who could ride her for you for a few weeks until she's calmed down?


----------



## L&M (7 February 2015)

My safe and sensible cob always gets silly at this time of year - I think they get fed up of being in, and turnout/exercise being interrupted due to the weather conditions.

At this time of year I always try to ride after turnout - so hack out about 2.30/3.00pm. The horse has then had plenty of turnout before I get on! Also if I am in a 'weedy' mood I will lunge before 10 mins before I tack up as will get any hight jinks out of mine before I get on.

Also check what she is being fed - I assume you dropped her feed once she started on box rest? If not this could also be contributing to the extra energy!

She has probably been at her worst today, and you may find she is calmer tomorrow - and if she is anything like my cob, as soon as spring and 24/7 turnout arrive, she will return to her normal self.

Good luck!


----------



## xoxellaxox (7 February 2015)

Thanks so so much . She's not on any feed just plenty hay and a mineral lick . Vet has said just to bring her back to work slowly . So I'm going to turn her out for a bit then pick riding up! . I've lost my confidence though so ill definitely have someone walk with us ! Just upset me as she's usually so so good x


----------



## Orangehorse (7 February 2015)

xoxellaxox said:



			Thanks so so much . She's not on any feed just plenty hay and a mineral lick . Vet has said just to bring her back to work slowly . So I'm going to turn her out for a bit then pick riding up! . I've lost my confidence though so ill definitely have someone walk with us ! Just upset me as she's usually so so good x
		
Click to expand...

Vets say "bring them back into work slowly" - ha ha.  Try to get her back into routine of going out in the field as normal and then do as you suggest, go out with someone.  I know just what it is like trying to get a horse going after box rest.


----------



## Mrs B (7 February 2015)

Sorry she scared you, but it's totally normal and understandable for even the nicest, most polite horses to react like this under the circumstances. Your safety is paramount, other people's a very close second and then hers ...

I always love it when vets say: 'Six weeks box rest then walk out in hand for ten minutes, increasing to half an hour for two weeks ....' and bog off again leaving you to deal with half a ton of pepped-up equine acting like a kite in a hurricane on the end of a lead rope ... 

For everyone's safety, I'd be turning her out again as normal then starting to hack out with a friend until you have your confidence back and she has her sanity.

What was the reason for her lameness, out of interest?


----------



## Fun Times (8 February 2015)

Ha! Have also recently been on the receiving end of a vets "rehab programme". Mine required thirty minutes walking on a loose rein on a horse that had previously been event fit and ridden five times a week. Loose rein and walk were not quite how my horse interpreted the instructions. Vets also love to prescribe hacking in situations like this because its less stress on joints and ligaments. But, there is absolutely no chance I would take a horse that has been on box rest straight onto a road. Do you have an arena or field you can ride in to start with? I am not suggesting you actually school her, just potter about in an enclosed space until you see how she is going to react. Its really really hard to bring the majority of  horses back into work after a rest period. Yes  follow vets instructions to the extent you reasonably can but when they put you in dangeorus situations you have to adapt those instructions a little. In addition to ditching the crazy loose rein hacking malarkey, I am actually paying friends and professionals to come and help get my horse through his rehab phase, it feels much safer knowing they are there with me when he is hurling himself round on the end of a lunge. Can you do the same? And forget about history repeating itself, this is a different horse in a very different situation.


----------



## xoxellaxox (10 February 2015)

Yes I have a school I can walk her round in first . I won't be hacking her now till the weekend but i've got a good friend who knows what she's doing to walk out with us . She's even putting me on the lead rein to start so I feel more confident !


----------



## Petal77 (10 February 2015)

Sounds like you have it covered. I was going to suggest you walk her down the road on a lead rein a few times before hacking out. Turnout is so so important to make sure she gets her head straight again so try and keep her out as much as possible / as much as allowed by whatever her injury was!


----------

